# Which are YOU?



## smokebuzz (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you a Democrat, a Republican, or a Redneck? 

Here is a little test that will help you decide. 

The answer can be found by posing the following question: 

You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children. Suddenly, an Islamic Terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams obscenities, praises Allah, raises the knife, and charges at you. 
You are carrying a Colt 1911 cal. 45 ACP, and you are an expert shot.. 

You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do? 

..................................................  ..... .......... 

THINK CAREFULLY AND THEN SCROLL DOWN: 



Democrat's Answer : 


Well, that's not enough information to answer the question! 
Does the man look poor or oppressed? 
Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack? 
Could we run away? 
What does my wife think? 
What about the kids? 
Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? 
What does the law say about this situation? 
Does the pistol have appropriate safety built into it? 
Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children? 
Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me? 
Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me? 
If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me? 
Should I call 9-1-1? 
Why is this street so deserted? 
We need to raise taxes, have paint and weed day and make this happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior. 
This is all so confusing! I need to debate this with some friends for few days and try to come to a consensus. 


Republican's Answer: 

BANG! 


Redneck's Answer: 

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG ! Click . . .. (Sounds of reloading) 
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! Click 

Daughter: Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver Tips or Hydra-shocks? 

Son: Can I shoot the next one? 

Wife: You ain't taking that to the taxidermist!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 25, 2010)

I always considered myself a Republican but I guess I am a Redneck Republican...


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 25, 2010)

REDNECK all in.


----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 25, 2010)

It's like when the judge asks the little old lady why she shot the perp 6 times?, "because I ran out of bullets"


----------



## meateater (Feb 25, 2010)

REDNECK!! Reminds me of a little old lady that shot an intruder 8 times with a revolver. :)


----------



## nwbhoss (Feb 25, 2010)

Definately Redneck


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2010)

You missed an option:

Pennsylvania Democratic Vietnam Vet------BANG!

Why does it take more than one shot?


Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

what would you be if you took the knife from the terrorist, and  then fed it to him blade first.?


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 26, 2010)

Republican for sure - why would you waste good ammo LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 26, 2010)

lol...  good response.


----------



## chunkermd (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## smokebuzz (Feb 26, 2010)

Because the Republicans left us enuff money so we can


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL---US debt before Bush----$5 Trillion
US debt after Bush------$10 Trillion
But the rich got their tax breaks.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 27, 2010)

BINGO!!!!!!


----------



## ynotk (Feb 27, 2010)

Love it . Good one


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 27, 2010)

thought there wasnt supposed to be any political b.s. on this site.


----------



## caveman (Feb 27, 2010)

I am neither Democrat, Republican or Redneck. I am a RENAGADE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1. First you dis-arm him / her. (Consider it. Women do the Jihad thing too.) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





2. Then you use the knife on him / her. (Save your money on the bullets.) 

3. Use the money saved to go buy a butt & smoke it.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 27, 2010)

My wife would have shot him as he rounded the corner...I married well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL Jim,
Look how many before I commented. The joke itself was political. Now People can't defend themselves, or their party???
I trust you're just kidding. 

Do some research. You will not find any politics on any of my avatars, or below my closings, or any other place. I learned to defend myself a long time before I went to Vietnam, and I will continue to do so.

Bearcarver


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 27, 2010)

partially kidding,  the thread itself is kind of politically charged, but generally all in fun.  

its all good,  I just like to come here to talk bbq, and have a good time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

Me too, but I fought for my country before I was old enough to vote. I get sick of people acting like Dems are gutless, especially with examples like Bush, Cheney, and Limbaugh on the "brave & courageous side".

My Democrat brother was an MP in 'Nam for 17 months, and my father was a WW2 Veteran.

However, I have not or never will start a political argument on this "GREAT SMOKING SITE"..


Bearcarver


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't need no stinkin' terrorist... I'd take his knife and make him look like an illegal fajita.


----------

